# Knit Baby Ugg Pattern 0-6 mo size



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

These baby booties are adorable and so easy to knit. Every baby needs a pair of Ugg Boots! 

Size:
0-6 months 
Materials:
Light worsted weight yarn in main color and contrasting color
Size 8 US (5 mm) needles or size needed to obtain gauge
Gauge:
21 sts and 28 rows = 4" (10 cm) 
Instructions
Bootie is knit all in one piece with a seam along the back of the leg and down the middle of the sole of the foot. The sole is knit in garter stitch (knit every row); the rest of the bootie is knit in Stockinette stitch (knit RS, purl WS). 
Sole
With main color, CO 22 sts. Knit one row.
Row 1 (RS): k1, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k1
Row 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, i.e. into the back loop of the yarn over
Row 3: k2, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k2
Row 5: k3, yo, k9, yo, k7, yo, k9, yo, k3
Row 7: k4, yo, k9, yo, k5, yo, k4, yo, k9, yo, k4
Row 9: k5, yo, k9, yo, k6, yo, k6, yo, k9, yo, k5
After Row 10, continue in St st for 8 more rows. 
Instep
Row 1: k26, ssk, turn work (ignore the remaining stitches on the needle for now)
Row 2: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn work (again ignore any remaining stitches)
Row 3: sl1, k7, ssk, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn
Rows 5-12: Rep Rows 3 and 4 four more times.
Row 13: sl1, k7, ssk, knit to end of row, turn
Row 14: p19, p2tog, p to end of row
Work 2 " (5 cm) of stockinette across all sts.
Change to contrasting color and knit 2 rows (garter stitch).
BO knit wise. 
Finishing
Sew back seam using mattress stitch.
With contrasting color, make a fake stitch line down the "side seams" and across the instep to imitate Ugg Boots.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> These baby booties are adorable and so easy to knit. Every baby needs a pair of Ugg Boots!
> 
> Size:
> 0-6 months
> ...


Thanks HennaLady,
I may try this to go with the Ugg Slippers I made a while ago.
Lovely...thanks again for the instructions.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Now these are cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought so too!! Have fun!


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I have made several pairs of these. They do come out a bit big though so if you really want a size "0" you will need to use smaller needles.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Since I have not made them and you have, I have a question for you Red. Can these be made to be for adults or have you seen a pattern for adult size pattern?


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Thanks for the input! Since I have not made them and you have, I have a question for you Red. Can these be made to be for adults or have you seen a pattern for adult size pattern?


Thanks so much for the pattern. These are the cutest little booties ever! I'm trying to adapt the pattern so I can make tiny booties for all of my cats. I'll need to make 32 of them! :shock:


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I have not seen a pattern for these in an adult size but I was able to make them in larger sizes for my toddler just by switching my needle size.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Good luck getting them on the kittys if you can find the pattern, would you mind putting a link here to show us. Also, if you get them on the kittys I absolutely want to see that ))


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

These are so cute!!!!! Thank you do much!


----------



## sandyrice (Oct 29, 2011)

Someone posted a "Teen Uggs" pattern on KP
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

sandyrice said:


> Someone posted a "Teen Uggs" pattern on KP
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-39700-1.html


Thanks for the pattern. This looks like a fun project.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Sandy!! I have been looking in all the wrong places I guess, cuz I missed it!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

UPDATE: Use Puffy paint on the bottom for non slip grip for walkers!! You can get it at a craft store. Use Stripes, squiggles, circles, zig-zags or even a Happy Face!!!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

hennalady said:


> UPDATE: Use Puffy paint on the bottom for non slip grip for walkers!! You can get it at a craft store. Use Stripes, squiggles, circles, zig-zags or even a Happy Face!!!


Great idea!


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Good luck getting them on the kittys if you can find the pattern, would you mind putting a link here to show us. Also, if you get them on the kittys I absolutely want to see that ))


I mentioned this whole idea to my kitties, and I haven't seen them since! They gave me a look like, "Don't even think about it," so I don't think it's a smart idea. The booties would be so adorable, but my babies would probably rather play with them or tear them apart than wear them!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks!!


linslittlegirl said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: Use Puffy paint on the bottom for non slip grip for walkers!! You can get it at a craft store. Use Stripes, squiggles, circles, zig-zags or even a Happy Face!!!
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I am sure!!


linslittlegirl said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck getting them on the kittys if you can find the pattern, would you mind putting a link here to show us. Also, if you get them on the kittys I absolutely want to see that ))
> ...


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

You completely made my day (my whole week actually)! That's the most adorable picture. I've still got a smile on my face. Thank you so much. I REALLY needed something a little lighthearted. Your dog is so sweet. It doesn't look like he's too thrilled with his designer slippers. 



HennaLadyKim said:


> I am sure!!
> 
> 
> linslittlegirl said:
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Was gonna send ya this one...


linslittlegirl said:


> You completely made my day (my whole week actually)! That's the most adorable picture. I've still got a smile on my face. Thank you so much. I REALLY needed something a little lighthearted. Your dog is so sweet. It doesn't look like he's too thrilled with his designer slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

HennaLadyKim said:


> Was gonna send ya this one...
> 
> 
> linslittlegirl said:
> ...


I love it! This is the only pic I've got with any of my kitties wearing something. Not his best pic!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Does not look happy at all! Feel free to share on CATS page LOL


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there really a CATS page? If so, how do I get to it?


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup, its mine http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html there are more too if you search cat above. I have "Evil kitty" dish cloth patterns under this link:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html, scroll through both for stuff! 


linslittlegirl said:


> Is there really a CATS page? If so, how do I get to it?


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks so much! I love it already.



HennaLadyKim said:


> Yup, its mine http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48883-1.html there are more too if you search cat above. I have "Evil kitty" dish cloth patterns under this link:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html, scroll through both for stuff!
> 
> 
> linslittlegirl said:
> ...


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

ggreat will 0 size fit american doll


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

ggreat will 0 size fit american doll


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

hennalady, they are cool.


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

ggreat will 0 size fit american doll


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

amudaus said:


> hennalady, they are cool.


Thanks!! I did not design the pattern though. I just thought since so many ask for it I would find a copy to share  :thumbup: As fo Am Girl dolls, I have no idea what the transition would be for them... If anyone else knows, please advise! Thanks.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

granny30 said:


> ggreat will 0 size fit american doll


Here is a link to american girl and other doll size charts. I hope it helps!!! Let US all know if you figure it out for the dolls!! :thumbup:


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

did not get the link!!


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

HennaLadyKim said:


> granny30 said:
> 
> 
> > ggreat will 0 size fit american doll
> ...


OOPS! Be sure to scroll each posting for MANY links on each topic 
Doll Charts
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54831-1.html
Doll clothes
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52832-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45780-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45586-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44866-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44626-1.html :shock:


----------

